# Gentoo auf Raid0 installieren

## C2DFreak

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Erstmal meine Konfiguration:

CPU C2D E6600

Board Abit AW9D Max

Festplatten 2x 160 GB SATAII @ Raid0

Chipsatz vom Board: Intel 975x

Raid Controller: Intel Storage Matrix (Intel ICH7 via Southbridge)

Wenn ich von der Gentoo Live CD (2006.1) boote dann sieht er zwar meine Festplatten, aber nicht als Raid.

D.h. er erkennt eine /dev/sda und eine /dev/sdb.

Die 2 Festplatten erkennt er praktisch einzeln und nicht als Raid.

Daher meine Frage:

Was muss ich da jetzt tun? 

Ich habe schon als Boot Option doscsi getestet hat leider auch nichts gebracht...

----------

## slick

Ich vermute was Du mit Raid meinst ist ein sogenannter "Fake Raid", denn die meisten onboard Raidcontroller sind keine "echten" Raidkontroller.

Wenn Du kein Dualboot (mit Windows) hast ists das Beste du arbeitest mit Software-Raid, sonst siehe letzter Link.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

siehe auch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502960.html

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraidLast edited by slick on Sat Jan 13, 2007 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C2DFreak

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich vermute was Du mit Raid meinst ist ein sogenannter "Fake Raid", denn die meisten onboard Raidcontroller sind keine "echten" Raidkontroller.
> 
> Wenn Du kein Dualboot mit Windows hast ists das Beste du arbeitest mit Software-Raid.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID
> ...

 

Soweit ich informiert bin, ist der Intel Matrix Storage Controller ein "richtiger" Raidcontroller...

Oder unterstützt der Kernel 2.6.17 von der LiveCD dieses Raid nicht?

----------

## slick

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Soweit ich informiert bin, ist der Intel Matrix Storage Controller ein "richtiger" Raidcontroller...

 

So wie ich das beurteile, nein.

 *http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/cs-020663.htm wrote:*   

> For users who do not dual-boot, Linux provides native RAID solutions such as dm and md that may provide the necessary functionality, as well as full administration within the Linux environment.

 

----------

## C2DFreak

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *C2DFreak wrote:*   Soweit ich informiert bin, ist der Intel Matrix Storage Controller ein "richtiger" Raidcontroller... 
> 
> So wie ich das beurteile, nein.
> 
>  *http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/cs-020663.htm wrote:*   For users who do not dual-boot, Linux provides native RAID solutions such as dm and md that may provide the necessary functionality, as well as full administration within the Linux environment. 

 

Okay. Man soll ja nichts unversucht lassen.

Ich habe mal diese Anleitung befolgt und gecheckt ob dmraid geht:

Also Gentoo 2006.1 Live CD eingelegt und als boot option folgendes eingegeben:

gentoo dodmraid

Danach habe ich dann ls /dev/mapper eingegeben.

Leider hat er dort das Raid nicht erkannt. Da hat man nur control gesehen...

Was macht man jetzt am besten? Und warum funktionierts mit dmraid nicht? Wollte mir Gentoo neben Windows aufn Desktop als 2. OS installieren aber irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin...

Meint ihr meine Hardware wird besser mit der im Februar kommenden Gentoo 2007.0 Livecd unterstützt? Da ist ja dann auch sicher Kernel 2.6.19 oder schon 2.6.20 drin?

----------

## blu3bird

Das wird auch mit dem 2.6.19er und dem 2.6.20er kernel nit besser *g*

Zwar hat Intel für das Ding nen Linux-Treiber, aber nur für 2.4 und auch der hat nur beschränke Funktionen.

Also kannst du den entweder nach 2.6 portieren(bzw. jemanden finden der ihn portiert) oder normales Software-Raid nehmen.

(Könnte auch sein, dass die "großen" Distributionen (Suse/RedHat) den schon haben, aber die Chancen sind sehr gering)

----------

## C2DFreak

Mit Suse & Redhat gehts auch nicht. Hab davon die neuesten Versionen auf DVD.

Wobei ich Suse & Redhat sowieso niemals mehr installieren würde ^^

Bin ja mit Windows aufn Desktop auch recht zufrieden, hätte halt Gentoo gerne als 2. OS.

Momentan nutzen wir Gentoo nur auf allen Servern aber trotzdem wäre es nice Gentoo aufn Desktop zu haben...

Wenn ich mir die menuconfig vom 2.6.19er Kernel anschaue und dort unter den SATA Treibern schaue findet man aber den Intel ICH kram... 

Wieso ist das drin, wenn es damit nicht funktioniert...?

----------

## November Rain

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr tagelang mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt, wenn dein Raid nicht erkannt wird dann wirds knifflig. Obs soviel an Mehrleistung bringt ist auch fraglich. Unter Windows hab ich keine spürbaren Verbesserungen gehabt.

Ich hab letztendlich das Softwareraid wieder gelöscht und mich entschieden die Gentoo Partitionen auf die zwei Festplatten zu verteilen. Schont ja auch die CPU, beim kopieren ging die Auslastung schon stark rauf unter Windows mit fake-raid.

----------

## C2DFreak

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich letztes Jahr tagelang mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt, wenn dein Raid nicht erkannt wird dann wirds knifflig. Obs soviel an Mehrleistung bringt ist auch fraglich. Unter Windows hab ich keine spürbaren Verbesserungen gehabt.
> 
> Ich hab letztendlich das Softwareraid wieder gelöscht und mich entschieden die Gentoo Partitionen auf die zwei Festplatten zu verteilen. Schont ja auch die CPU, beim kopieren ging die Auslastung schon stark rauf unter Windows mit fake-raid.

 

Joa, ist schon schade, dass Linux sich mit dem neuen Intel Raid etwas schwer tut...

Trotz allem denke ich, dass auf kurz oder lang sicher auch mal irgendwann dieses Raid mit Linux erkannt wird...

Alternative: Ich hol mirn richtigen Raidcontroller?

Könnt ihr einen SATAII Raid Controller empfehlen der Raid0/1 kann und 2 Anschlüsse hat?

Und das wichtigste: Dieser Raidcontroller soll direkt vom Linuxkernel supportet werden. Ich will also nur einen Raidcontroller nehmen, wo die Treiber schon im Kernel drin sind und ich diese beim kompilieren nur in der menuconfig aktivieren muss...

----------

## November Rain

Denk immer daran das bei Raid 0 sich das Risiko verdoppelt alle Daten zu verlieren. Adapter mit eigenen Speicher und Hardwareraid für Sata gibts ab 200 Euro. Einfach mal bei den größeren Onlinehäusern nachguggen. Treiber für Linux hat eigtl. jeder Markenhersteller.

----------

## C2DFreak

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Denk immer daran das bei Raid 0 sich das Risiko verdoppelt alle Daten zu verlieren. Adapter mit eigenen Speicher und Hardwareraid für Sata gibts ab 200 Euro. Einfach mal bei den größeren Onlinehäusern nachguggen. Treiber für Linux hat eigtl. jeder Markenhersteller.

 

Es geht ja nur um mein Desktop.

Alle relevanten Daten kommen sowieso per Backuo aufn Server, USB HDD usw...

Auf mein Desktop gehts nur um Performance.

Ich werd mal schauen.. oder ich warte solang bis Linux bzw. dmraid mein Raid unterstützt...

Vielleicht klappts ja sogar schon mit der Gentoo 2007.0 Livecd...

----------

## November Rain

Fedora hat damals als einzige Linux Distri mein Raid fehlerfrei erkannt. Weiss aber nicht ob es da Live CD's gibt.

----------

